# Recomend 29 Gallon Lighting Please



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I am getting very frustrated searching for a light fixture for my 29. I do not want ferts or co2 just decent substrate and a decent light, what do you recomend? Im fine with low to medium light plants i have anubius already, ive been looking for dual t8s but seem imposable to find and i keep reeding that t5 ho is to much wile t5 no is just more expensive and harder to find bulbs for than t8s.... Set me straight please and recomend a fixture for a low light low maintnance tank... Cheaper would be better.

P.S. Im giving up on my LED hood from my previous post.. Its cheap crap


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would start HERE

Not really sure what your budget is, but can answer any questions you might have about some specific ones.

As you said before, stay away from cheap LED fixtures.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link, mainly i would like to know what i should be looking for to get the highest light before i have to start doing co2 and ferts. It used to be WPG is what you went for... now im reading that doesnt matter cause of all the different types of lights with strong intensity with low watts...

http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaticLife_T5_HO_Light_Link_Fixture_FreshWater_24_Inch_T5_Fluorescent_Light_Fixtures-AquaticLife-AK01142-FILTFIT54U-vi.html

Would this be ok or am i looking for less light? Ive never had anything better than the old standard t12 single hood, or would on of those be what im looking for? Seems they would be to weak for my 29? And honestly this is alittle more than i wanted to spend but ill pony up if i have to.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

That would work just fine, and is a fairly decent fixture.

If you are on a budget, theres no reason you cant use a standard T5 or T8 HO shop light from home depot and change the bulbs. Somewhere in the DIY forums is a topic I made called "Operation Overdrive" that talks about overdriving those fixtures to increase light output and efficiency, which is an option down the road if you need more light.

Going that route, you arent going to get a few nice things like polished reflectors, lens cover, the legs, and the overall finished look of other aquarium specific fixtures... But they do the trick.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Great ill look into shop lights! I dont mind doing alittle DIY for reflectors and stuff, one more question, i keep reading about getting to much light and then needing co2 or excel otherwise you get algea... is this something i should be worried about?


----------

